# Colour Correctors???!!



## Purple-flower (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello ladies, I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just wondering, I've heard about orange correctors to hide dark circles but this information (not to mention products) isn't so vastly available here in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I've also been told than orange lipstick can be used but this is also proving elusive!

  	Could you please tell me some brands of orange correctors in the US? I can get my friend to buy some when she goes over there 

  	The ones I know are 

  	MAC studio skin finish orange
  	MUFE

  	any recommendations?!!

  	Thank you


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 14, 2012)

Some ppl use Morange lipstick from MAC.  I'd probably suggest the Camouflage Cream Palette #4 from MUFE with the orange corrector, depending on how dark the pigmentation is.

  	There's a thread up already about colour correctors.  You might find a few more suggestions in the post too 

http://www.specktra.net/t/178943/color-corrector-question


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2012)

MUFE  camouflage cream #20


----------



## Purple-flower (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies, I appreciate it


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Some ppl use Morange lipstick from MAC.  I'd probably suggest the Camouflage Cream Palette #4 from MUFE with the orange corrector, depending on how dark the pigmentation is.
> 
> There's a thread up already about colour correctors.  You might find a few more suggestions in the post too
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/178943/color-corrector-question


    Yes, the orange color is #20 and you can get that by itself at a MUFE boutique or in store sephora location


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 22, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Yes, the orange color is #20 and you can get that by itself at a MUFE boutique or in store sephora location


  Dope! I've never seen it sold alone. Good to know!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Dope! I've never seen it sold alone. Good to know!


  	Cool.   I meant to say Sephora locations with MUFE shops inside, in case you are looking in a regular sephora and cannot find it.


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a problem where any foundation that i wear tends to make the area around my mouth look grey, but if i go a shade darker to try to see if it doesnt look grey, i just end up looking weird because my face would look super dark and the rest of my body would look lighter.  megha8359 on youtube says to fix that problem she uses* MUFE camouflage cream in Pink *in the areas that tend to turn grey and then she puts on her foundation.  

*Has anyone tried a pink corrector before for this problem?*


----------



## sss215 (Mar 24, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I have a problem where any foundation that i wear tends to make the area around my mouth look grey, but if i go a shade darker to try to see if it doesnt look grey, i just end up looking weird because my face would look super dark and the rest of my body would look lighter.  megha8359 on youtube says to fix that problem she uses* MUFE camouflage cream in Pink *in the areas that tend to turn grey and then she puts on her foundation.
> 
> *Has anyone tried a pink corrector before for this problem?*


   Orange is the color that normally corrects grey, but try a pink lipstick to see if that works for you.  Gossmakeupartist on YouTube uses OCC liptars to correct. I think the using pink or even coral is something worth looking into.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Mar 24, 2012)

I came onto Specktra today looking for info on color correctors, after searching online and looking at YouTube videos.

  	So, I decided to purchase: Make Up Designory Color Corrector in Deep Brown after seeing the artist use it on a few students:
  	http://shop.mudshop.com/corrector

  	Tutorials from MUD:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM-UEx3_7Wo&feature=plcp&context=C4626493VDvjVQa1PpcFOxHJgUYdrlcrPx6aXvS9OziCaV9iXI7bs%3D

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vwx-1sWTj0&feature=plcp&context=C4a7f6e5VDvjVQa1PpcFOxHJgUYdrlcjCrgR0oqk7Et-zk45mpfDY%3D

  	Can anyone provide feedback on this product?

  	Thanks


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 24, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Orange is the color that normally corrects grey, but try a pink lipstick to see if that works for you. Gossmakeupartist on YouTube uses OCC liptars to correct. I think the using pink or even coral is something worth looking into.



 	Thanks! trying a pink lipstick is a good idea!  I've tried orange before and it didnt work. I think because I'm more neutral in color that even though i would try using a little bit of orange it still didnt match when i put foundation over.


----------

